# Looking for ideas for 2nd week on East Coast



## itchyfeet (Feb 14, 2008)

We're planning a trip for October 2009 to the EC.  The first week we'd like to spend in Newport, Rhode Island.  The second week is open.  Any suggestions where to spend the 2nd week?  We'll  be making day trips out of Newport as we like to see as much  as possible when we stay in a new area.  TIA


----------



## Robnsunny (Feb 14, 2008)

How about Williamsburg and/or DC? Both are great in October.


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions - we've already been there & would like to go to a new area. Those are the only two other places on EC we've already seen.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2008)

Boston? Cape Cod? Hilton Head? New York? Philadelphia? Vermont or New Hampshire?


----------



## Conan (Feb 14, 2008)

You can't beat Boston or NYC

Of the two, Boston is much smaller and more manageable--as long as you don't try to drive in town.





Here they are side-by-side.
Manhattan below 14th street (Greenwich Village to Wall Street) is about the same size as Boston's entire tourist area:


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, that second map is freakadelic.


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 14, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Wow, that second map is freakadelic.


It's just wacky, made me do a double take before reading the caption.


----------



## susieq (Feb 14, 2008)

Since you're going in October, why not head North for color?? VT, NH and ME have some great resorts. Drive from Newport will be beautiful too. Whatever you do ~~ have a Great Vacation!!  

Sue


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you renting a car and then driving to the second location, or do you want to get to the second location by bus, train, airplane and then possibly rent another car?  That could limit how far you go from Newport.


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  We'd prefer to rent a car at the first location & drive to the second, but we could train or plane it.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 15, 2008)

If you are renting a car, I would not consider Hilton Head after Newport.  You are talking 15 hour or so drive.  I would say Vermont, Mass, Cape Cod, Ct. or NYC.


----------



## Craig (Feb 15, 2008)

*Nantucket Island*

Off the coast of Massachusetts lies beautiful Nantucket Island. The weather is nice in October and all the crowds have gone. October is scalloping month and there is a chowder festival one weekend. 
There are 3 different timeshares on the island. You would not need a car at Brant Point Courtyard or Mariner House, but you would need one at Tristram's Landing. You can go to www.nantucket.net and www.nantucketchamber.org for lots of info.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 18, 2008)

*Echoing Craig's suggestion*

Craig's suggestion of the Cape is an excellent one. After Labor Day, the Cape stays busy until the first half of October on the weekends. (The weekdays are very quiet.) The Cape is RED time usually until week 41 which is apperoximately the second week of October starting around 10/9-10/10 or so. "White time" occurs for the next two weeks (42-43).  The ocean is borderline warm enough to immerse yourself in until the first week of October, IMHO. 
     In planning for an October 2009 exchange, one would need to realize that many resorts may not allow their owners to spacebank their weeks  for a time this far in advance. (As an example, I own about 8 weeks in the month of October all over the Cape but only 2 of those would I be permitted to spacebank at this time.)
   Happy planning!
  Brian


----------



## jfitz (Feb 18, 2008)

If you are looking for a hotel, not a timeshare, consider the Philadelphia area.  Downtown Philadelphia has many historic places including Independence National Historical Park; Valley Forge and Washington's Crossing are easy day trips.  Philadelphia is host to a U.S. Mint and numerous museums.  From Philadelphia the Amish country of Lancaster county and the casinos of Atlantic City are also reasonable day trips.  Good restaurants, most reasonably priced, abound; for more discerning tastes the Philly Cheesesteak, soft pretzels and scrapple are readily available.


----------

